# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Χαρίζονται Καναρίνια

## Μανώλης 2

Χαρίζω εκ μέρους του φίλου μου και μέλους του ΦΟΡΟΥΜ μας Δημήτρη Μ, καναρίνια κοινά (σίναμον και  πράσινα) αρσενικά και θηλυκά αδέλφια.
Λόγο ατυχήματος δεν μπορεί να τα φροντίζει και τα έχω εγώ.

----------


## jk21

Μπραβο στο παιδι για την κινηση του να μην τα ξεπουλησει σε ενα πετσοπ και θα ηθελα οποιος τα παρει να τα φροντιζει οσο μπορει !!!

----------


## Γιούρκας

Μπράβο  :Happy0065:

----------


## Αριστειδης

Άμα το είχες βάλει πιο πριν θα έπαιρνα ένα αγοράκι αλλά τώρα πήρα.
Εύχομαι να βρουν καινούριους ιδιοκτήτες ισάξιους με εσάς.

----------


## xrisam

Μπράβο Μανώλη, μπράβο και στον φίλο σου.

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Έχουν μείνει 2 πράσινα καναρίνια .Το ένα σίγουρα αρσενικό και το άλλο 90% .

----------


## Μπία

Περαστικά στο φίλο σου και μπράβο για την ανθρωπιά!!!!

----------


## panagiotis k

Καλή κίνηση απο τον φίλο σου, και μπράβο σου που τον στηρίζεις τόσο καιρό !!!!!!!!

----------


## kostas karderines

Μπράβο παιδιά για την κίνηση!

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Έχει μείνει ένα,όποιος προλάβει .

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Τα πουλάκια δόθηκαν όλα,ελπίζω να περάσουν καλά με τα παιδιά που τα πήραν.
Η θέμα μπορεί να κλείσει.

----------

